

The Well-Grounded Developer - IgorP

Going along with the theme of some of the "Well-Grounded" books that had come out in recent years, I wanted to share a list of books and resources that have helped me become a better programmer.<p>More importantly, however, I am curious to hear the resources or books that have contributed to you being the "Well-Grounded Programmer".<p>Here is my "Well-Grounded Developer" reading list:
<i>Illustrated C# 2012</i> (Or previous versions, 2010, etc.)<p>This is the one book that has enabled me to understand the <i>why</i> and <i>how</i> about the C# programming language.  For example: This book has a clear explanation of <i>why</i> you would use an Interface.<p>Next book..
<i>Practical Object-Oriented Design in Ruby</i><p>This is the first book that I have read regarding Object Oriented Design that has made sense to me.  The author presents this material in an easily understandable fashion with real world examples.  Example: I finally understood Dependency Injection after reading this book.<p>So there is my list towards becoming a "Well-Grounded Developer".  How about you?
======
IgorP
Edit:

Illustrated C# 2012: [http://www.amazon.com/Illustrated-C-2012-Daniel-
Solis/dp/143...](http://www.amazon.com/Illustrated-C-2012-Daniel-
Solis/dp/1430242787/?_encoding=UTF8&keywords=Illustrated%20C%23&tag=produc05-20&linkCode=ur2&qid=1356906474&camp=1789&sr=8-1&creative=9325)

Practical Object-Oriented Design in Ruby: [http://www.amazon.com/Practical-
Object-Oriented-Design-Ruby-...](http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Object-
Oriented-Design-Ruby-Addison-
Wesley/dp/0321721330/?_encoding=UTF8&s=books&keywords=Object%20Oriented%20Ruby&tag=produc05-20&linkCode=ur2&qid=1356906813&camp=1789&sr=1-1&creative=9325)

